# Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?



## DykeNE (12 Dezember 2008)

Hallo @LL

Hallo Ihr Lieben ich hoffe hier weiteres zu erfahren wie mein Vorgehen ist und was bzw wie ich weiter vorgehen solll

>> Donnerstag
-----------------
Ich habe gerade von der Firma Tip200 Gewinnspiel einen anruf bekommen. Ich hätte dabei an ein Tip200 Gewinnspiel Teilgenommen für 3 Monate und Ich sollte es mit Angaben diverser Daten Kündigen bzw diesen den Abgleich machen dieses ich auch Dummerweise *grr* ja ich weiss mir passiert sowas nie aber ist nun mal passiert ich war dumm könnte mich im prinzip für soviel doofheit selber schlagen, den Abgelich gemacht... Er sagte mir meinen vornamen namen und Sogar das fand ich das Krasseste meinen GEBURTSDATUM ??????? wunder über wunder dann sollte ich ihm noch meine BLZ sagen die da lautet 305500 Sparkasse Neuss noch gesagt aber eine 0 vergessen jeden falls dann gings an die Konto nummer ich sollte ihm diese sagen da es nicht möglich wäre das ganz zu kündigen ... hab mit ihm rum diskutiert dann hab ich dem die nummer gesagt die ersten 6 und die 7. sollte er dann raten weil ich weiss das die schon im PC stehst und dann meinte der 0 ich so scheisse okey dann habe ich ihm gesagt das ich nichts seit über 1 Jahr gemacht habe im Internet an Gewinnspielen teilgenommen habe und habe mit ihm eine Diskussion angefangen schluss endlich hat er dann auch auf gelegt da es ihm zu Bunt wurde....

Ich werde jetzt die Verbraucherzentrale anrufen und bin ab 14 uhr bei meiner bank um das konto gegenüber dem unternehmen zu sperren...

Ich komme aus der Callcenter Branche habe für Telekom u.ä. gearbeitet bin ein Anständiger mensch spiele seit jahren keine gewinnspiele online mehr nicht das ich wüsste. Ich weiss normalerweise was zu tuen ist. Aber dennoch wurde meine Gutmütigkeit aufs derbe ausgenutzt ich weiss das ich nen fehler gemacht habe und ich Schäme mich wirklich dafür mir hätte sowas nie passieren sollen. Aber auf irgend einer art und weise sind wir alle nur menschlich ...

Ich jedenfalls habs mal wieder mitbekommen und werde meine konsequenzen ziehen Scheisse warum hab ich mir nur drauf eingelassen....

>> Update

Sooo war gerade auf der Bank hab mich aber nicht hingesetzt ggrins nee im Ernst war gerade da und die haben mir gesagt und auch versichert wenn was abgebucht wird, dann soll ich es unverzüglich zurück buchen lassen.... das geht in jedem fall =)) Das ist die gute nachricht und sollte immer noch was von den komischen Typen kommen geh ich zum einen zur Verbraucher zentrale und zum anderen Polizei und so ist mir driss egal hauptsache das wird geklärt 

>> ... und es geht weiter 

Diese Dubiosen machen schaften von Tip 200 Gewinnspiel gehen weiter. Es klingelte gerade bei mir wieder mal das Telefon ich nahm ab und eine Dame war am Telefon die einen Kontroll Anruf von Herrn ... Name hab ich mir nicht gemerkt will ich auch gar nicht mehr, gemacht hat. Ich habe der dame Gesagt " Nein ich möchte nicht und wenn sie was doch abbuchen lass ich es unverzüglich zurück buchen " Darauf hin sie " Nein das Stimmt so nicht und hat aufgelegt.

die werden immer Dreister versuchen mich schon warscheinlich den ganzen morgen anzurufen !??

>> Update Heute 14.53

Und schon wieder ruft mich ein Mitarbeiter des CallCenter des Kuriosen Unternehmen an , hat mir diesmal Sogar den Namen von dem Herrn der Mich am Donnerstag anrufen hat gegeben mit samt der Aussage das ich Alle Informationen Schriftlich per Post bekommen würde. Ausserdem habe ich die ganze zeit abgelegt und ales Negativ bewertet worauf er mit mir eine Disskussion anfangen wollte das Ich beleidigen würde und es Konsequenzen geben würde wenn ich dieses doch weiter tuen würde. Ich habe ihm gesagt das es mir do derbest egal ist darauf hin meinte er von wegen ich würde Drogen und Alkohol nehmen usw.... 

Ich weiss nicht irgendwie sind es einfach nur Gestörte leute die nichts im Hirn haben oder eifnach nur Dreißt sind ... Wenn Irgendwas kommt von denen ich schwöre ich leite rechtliche Schritte ein...

>> Update 16:28

In einem anderen Forum habe ich folgendes Gefunden

Zitat "Aw: EL-INKASSO MAHNBESCHEID PROBENFIEBER  
vor 1 Monat, 1 Woche  Karma: 0    
die Dame die mich heute anrief, gab die Kennung0108-5474711 raus. Nachdem ich sagte ich will den Firmennamen sowie Telefonnummer und Anschrift, gab sie mir:
Top 200
Firmeninhaber: Herr Top
Im Media Park 8-12
50670 Köln
Telnr.: 0108-53555191
ich gab dieses so der Polizei weiter, Anzeige wurde leider nicht aufgenommen, nur auf die Verbraucherzentrale hingewiesen.
Der Polizist sagte mir, auch die Medien haben nicht großes Interesse sowas mehr zu drucken (Zeitungen wären sonst mit überfüllt) ich sollte garnicht drauf reagieren!!! Auch wenn ein Schreiben vom Inkasso kommen sollte.. in den Shredder packen.

MFG Surri

ich hab seitdem nichts mehr gehört!! Soweit ich weiß, wird ja laut Gesetzesbeschluß ab 01.01.09 es verboten, am Telefon mit solchen Dingen belästigt zu werden??!!!"

Aktuller stand : Es wurde gesagt Geld in höhe von 55 euro werden vom konto abgebucht und ich bekomme von der besagten Firma Post !????

Bitte um Antwort oder Hilfe !??? wäre sehr nett =)) Postet einfach eure Meinung


----------



## DykeNE (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Srry

Muss was Korregieren habe es nicht so mit der Rechtschreibung =)) 

"Ausserdem habe ich die ganze zeit alles Negativ bewertet und alles weitere als Nichtig erklärt, worauf er mit mir eine Disskussion angefangen hat, das Ich ihn beleidigen würde, und es Konsequenzen gibt sofern ich es weiter mache. Ich habe ihm gesagt das es mir doch egal ist darauf hin meinte er von wegen ich würde Drogen und Alkohol nehmen usw...."


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

So, wie ich Dich verstanden habe, hast Du mit keinem Wort am Telefon zugesagt, an irgendeinem Spiel teilnehmen zu wollen.
Darauf kommt es an, alles andere ist prinzipiell zweit-/drittrangig.

Bei Antispam haben wir uns bereits intensiv mit der Rechtslage bei Telefonverkäufen beschäftigt.
Dazu gibt es auch einen Info-Artikel.
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam.de

Das sollte m.E. fürs erste reichen.


----------



## DykeNE (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Also Ausdrücklich habe ich es nicht gesagt habe nur dem jenigen auf druck das wort lautete *kündigung* datenabgleich legendlich nur meine bankdaten *leider* gegeben. Ich habe jedenfall nie gesagt und ich betone es das ich an dem gewinnspiel teil nehmen werden.

MfG DykeNE


----------



## JB88 (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Hallo Zusammen,

auch ich hab heute mal wieder einen solchen Anruf erhalten. Das selbe wie bei euch nur bei mir kannten die sogar den Vornamen meines Vaters und meine KONTOVERBINDUNG!!! Ich hab gedacht ich spinne.
Ich kriege seit längerer Zeit solche Anrufe von irgendwelchen Gewinnspielen,dabei hab ich niemals an sowas teilgenommen. Und erstrecht würde ich niemals meine Kontoverbindungen oder meine Handynummer im Internet preisgeben.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich ne Anzeige bi der Polizei schalten soll weil der Kauf von Daten (was sie ja getan haben müssen) strafbar ist. Mich stört der Gedanke, dass irgendjemand meine Daten im Internet verkauft unheimlich. Vorallem hab ich dieses Konto erst im Sommer dieses Jahres eröffnet und lediglich zwei Unternehmen buchen davon ab, alles andere regel ich über Überweisungen...

Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich machen soll?:wall:

Schönes Fest trotz alledem


----------



## Reducal (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*



JB88 schrieb:


> weil der Kauf von Daten (was sie ja getan haben müssen) strafbar ist.


Das kann nicht sein, nur die unrechtmäßige Verwendung wäre evtl. strafbewährt nach dem BDSG. Alles andere ist Marketing und damit beschäftigen sich in D Tausende - legal und auch ein bisschen illegal.


----------



## janinejustin (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Hallo zusammen...

wir bekommen auch seit einigen Tagen diese "netten Anrufe" von der Firma Top 200. Erst wurde immer nett nach meinem Mann gefragt und als dieser das Gespräch nach 10 sek. beendete, riefen diese Leute wieder an. Nicht 1 oder 2 mal..... nein.. ganze 7 mal an einem Tag. Heute an Tag 3,haben wir uns aus lauter Frust .... (weil's  erst ärgerlich war und mittlerweile immer lustiger wird) .... mit denen einen Spass erlaubt. Zuerst habe ich ganz lieb gefragt, ob ich meinem Mann etwas ausrichten könnte.... der nette Herr: äähmmm.. ja, er möchte halt nur mit meinem Mann sprechen.. wegen der Ausschüttung ?!?! und dann ihm die Unterlagen zukommen lassen. Habe darauf gesagt, dass er doch bitte unsere Telefonnr. löschen solle. Er: Nein, das werde ich nicht machen!!!! 

Dann innerhalb von 1 Std wurde dann 3 mal angerufen.. als die meine Stimme hörten, haben sie aufgelegt. 

20 min später rief eine Frau H. an. Diese würde einen Kontrollanruf machen, mein Mann wüsste darüber Bescheid und ich solle sie weiter an meinen Mann leiten. Ich: nö! Sie: warum? Der Anruf ist wichtig! Ich: ja und? Sie: Sie ticken wohl nicht mehr sauber. Ich: ja, mag sein. Sie: Sie sind nicht mehr zurechnungsfähig!:wall: Ich: ja, genau! Sie: ja, da sie die Ehefrau sind, können sie jetzt ihrem Mann sagen, das sich das jetzt alles verlängert und ich sei das Schuld. Ich: ok, ich sag ihm das!

Aufgelegt!

Jetzt gerade kam wieder ein Anruf..... bestimmt war das Frau H.  Naja, meine Stimme.. nix kam!

Mal schauen, wann diese Firma wieder anruft. Ich freue mich schon darauf.


----------



## janinejustin (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

:-p Jetzt kam der 14 te!!!!! Anruf für HEUTE!!!!

Diesmal war die nette Dame froh, nicht meine Stimme zuhören, sondern die meines Mannes. Er meldete sich aber nicht mit seinem richtigen Namen. 

Nach langem hin und her meinte die gute Frau: Was für ein Irrenhaus, dann Verlängert sich halt das GANZE und sie wurde es nun per Post schicken. :scherzkeks:

Ich bin mir aber zu 100% sicher, dass dies nicht der LETZTE Anruf für heute war! :handreib:

Bis bald...


----------



## spacereiner (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*



> Jetzt kam der 14 te!!!!! Anruf für HEUTE!!!!


 
Schon mal daran gedacht die die Nummer ändern zu lassen?Kostet zwar 59 Euro,aber dann ist wenigstens Ruhe
Für solche Spielchen wie hier habe ich eine Prepaid Handynummer,die jeder haben kann.Da können die drauf anrufen bis der Arzt kommt.Rufton ist auf stumm und ich geh da ehe nie ran.Hab da täglich bis zu 20 Anrufe.Ist mir sowas von egal...

Schönen Tag noch:-p


----------



## webwatcher (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Es geht auch anders 

Kategorie:Telefon-Spam - Antispam.de


----------



## janinejustin (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Hallo...

ich kann doch nicht einfach meine Telefonnr. wegen denen ändern. Das geht schon alleine aus beruflichen Gründen nicht. Ausserdem weiß ich gar nicht, woher die meine Nr. haben. Ich mache bei keinen Gewinnspielen mit!

Ich habe gestern bei der Telekom angerufen ... und die Servicemitarbeiterin sagte mir... das ab dem 1.1.09 die Rufnr. von den Firmen angezeigt werden müssen. 

Habe gestern meinen AB eingeschaltet. Gestern kamen sage und schreibe 21 Anrufe von denen. Heute von 10:08 Uhr bis jetzt 5 Anrufe. Gehe einfach nicht mehr ans Tele. Dann wurde ich eben als " Schlampe " beschimpft. Kein Witz!!!! Auf dem AB! Sind bestimmt sauer, dass ich nicht mehr ans Tele gehe.... aber warum auch??? 

Ich weiß aber nicht, was ich machen kann, wenn die nach dem 1.1. noch immer anrufen und ich die Telefonnr. von denen habe. Gehe mal stark davon aus, das man die eh nicht zu Gesicht bekommt. Leider! Würde zu gerne die Dame mal sehen.:sun:

Im Grunde ist mir das alles egal.... die können anrufen solange die wollen. Was mich aber traurig macht, ist die Tatsache, dass mein Sohn (7) die Beschimpfungen mitbekommen hat und er sich gestern wirklich Gedanken darüber gemacht hat, warum die Frau sowas sagt. 

Ich hoffe einfach mal auf den 1.1.09 ... dauert ja nicht mehr lange!:magic:

Allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009!!!!


----------



## Caramba (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*



janinejustin schrieb:


> Der Anruf ist wichtig! Ich: ja und? Sie: Sie ticken wohl nicht mehr sauber. Ich: ja, mag sein. Sie: Sie sind nicht mehr zurechnungsfähig!:wall: Ich: ja, genau! Sie: ja, da sie die Ehefrau sind, können sie jetzt ihrem Mann sagen, das sich das jetzt alles verlängert und ich sei das Schuld. Ich: ok, ich sag ihm das!



Hallo! 

ich wurd zwar noch nie mit sowas belästigt, finde es aber echt total krass, wie die so vorgehen und vor allem wie die sich ausdrücken?!

Das kanns doch wohl echt nicht sein. BB ---> Belästigen Beleidigen .... Das ist wohl deren oberstes Ziel!


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Nichts  ungewöhnliches. Beim Nachbarforum antispam wimmelt es von solchen Erfahrungsberichten. 

2.3 Telefon Spam - Antispam e.V.


----------



## janinejustin (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Hallo....

wir haben am 1.1. wieder diese Anrufe bekommen. Selbst am 31.12. gingen diese Anrufe bis ca. 20:00 Uhr.

Heute morgen ging es dann wieder los. Wir haben unseren AB eingeschaltet, aber das darf doch eigentlich nicht wahr sein.... ich schaue schon gar nichts mehr auf's Tele um nachzuschauen wer anruft. TRAURIG!
Naja... bei dem 3. Anruf bin ich dann dran gegangen... dann fragte eine Dame (diesmal eine andere) ob mein Mann zu sprechen wäre... ich war sehr freundlich zu der Dame und gab das Tele an meinen Mann weiter.
Mein Mann hat gefragt mit wem er denn da sprechen würde... und ob er mal die Anschrift sowie Telenr. haben könnte.... Die Dame meinte darauf: nein, die gebe ich ihnen nicht!
Seitdem kam erstmal kein Anruf mehr.

Ich bin aber trotzdem davon überzeugt, dass die uns weiter belästigen. 
Auch wenn eigentlich nichts dabei ist, ich bzw wir sind einfach nur noch genervt.

Ich muss  doch nicht extra für solche "Spinner" eine besondere Fritz-Box kaufen. Wo leben wir denn???
Außerdem kenne ich einige die eine Geheimnr. haben und wenn die uns anrufen, ist auch deren Rufnr. unterdrückt. 

Ich hoffe einfach weiter darauf, dass die uns irgendwann in Ruhe lassen.

Aber eines würde ich zu gerne wissen.... woraus besteht deren Ziel... Die rufen an... ich gehe ans Tele und die legen auf. WARUM??? Oder diese Beleidigungen.... Wenn die doch was von mir möchten, müssten die doch mehr als nur nett sein.. ODER???


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Bei Unternehmen, die Euch mittels Telefon-Spam belästigen, solltet Ihr alle Grundsätze und Vorstellungen, die Ihr habt, verwerfen:


 Es gilt dort kein Treu und Glauben.
 Alles, was dort am Telefon behauptet wird, wird später bestritten.
 Die Frage, ob es sinnvoll ist, 100-mal anzurufen, wird gar nicht gestellt. Da das Telefonieren an sich so gut wie nichts mehr kostet, lohnt sich die Nerverei schon dann, wenn von 100 Angerufenen einer weich wird und zustimmt.
 Es ist bei diesen Unternehmen aber auch alles an Mitteln erlaubt, um "Vertragsabschlüsse" zu erzielen, zu erschleichen oder zu simulieren.
 Das Personal, das in diesen Callcentern beschäftigt wird, gehört z.T. zur alleruntersten Schublade dessen, was dieses Land an Menschen so zu bieten hat. Dass man z.B. kurz vor dem Auflegen sich von denen noch den Hitlergruß oder wüste Beschimpfungen anhören darf, ist da schon ganz normal.
 Teilweise handelt es sich um mehr oder weniger gut psychologisch geschultes Personal. Es werden alle Tricks eingesetzt, die zur Überrumpelung des Gesprächspartners geeignet erscheinen.
 Auf irgendwelche Einwände, man sei gar kein Kunde, oder auf die Ablehnung der Teilnahme wird einfach gar nicht eingegangen. Das gehört zum gängigen Geschäftskonzept dieser Unternehmen.

Auf keinen Fall sollte man daher mit diesen Leuten irgendeine Diskussion anfangen. Entweder, man legt gleich auf, oder man fragt nach der ladungsfähigen Anschrift der Firma sowie nach dem Namen des Geschäftsführers. Dann wird i.d.R. sofort aufgelegt.

Tipps zur Abwehr von Telefon-Spam gibts im Antispam-Wiki und auch im Forum bei antispam.de.


----------



## Smithi (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

*Ich habe letztens etwas tolles erlebt :-D
Meine Freundin bekommt einen Telefonanruf von dieser Firma Top 200 und man sagte ihr ,dass sie an einer 3 monatigen kostenlosen Runde teilgenommen hätte und jetzt 49,50 € gewonnen hätte.
Na super, da hat sie sich ja schon gefreut...:thumb:
Die Daten sollten dann auch gelöscht werden und dann würden die lästigen Werbeanrufe dann auch ein Ende nehmen.
2 Wochen später hätte meine Freundin 49,50€ weniger auf ihrem Konto.
Aber wie denn ohne etwas schriftliches?!Sie bekam ja auch noch Unterlagen und schrieb dann an diese Firma.
Diese meinten wohl es gäbe eine Aufzeichnung wo sie "Ja"gesagt hätte.
Diese Aufzeichnung darf man sich sogar anhören und es stellte sich heraus, das dieser,nur zu ihrer Sicherheit aufgezeichnete Kontrollanruf das Übel war.:roll:
Mitten während dieser Aufzeichnung und der Datenabfrage hörte man die Dame nur "NUSCHELN" ganz schnell und total unverständlich:gruebel:
Das war wohl der Teil der Aufklärung wo man dann ganz schwach raushören konnte: "Sie nehmen Teil an den Spielen...usw"
Das war wohl das Geheimnis...
Aber darauf muss man erstmal kommen...
Sie hat das Geld zurückgebucht und hat bis jetzt noch nichts gehört.:-?

*


----------



## spacereiner (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Ich kann immer wieder nur betonen bei solche Anrufen SOFORT den Hörer aufzulegen
Auf keinen Fall sollte man sich auf Gespräche einlassen oder Fremden am Telefon persönliche Daten geben

Ab besten SOFORT AUFLEGEN


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Bei Antispam.de im Wiki in der Kategorie Telefonspam findet man jede Menge Tipps zur Abwehr von lästigen Telefonanrufen.
Kategorie:Telefon-Spam - Antispam Wiki


----------



## bulinka71 (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Hallo, wir haben gestern den gleichen Anruf bekommen. Es ist alles wie  beschrieben gelaufen. Wir haben KtoNR gegeben und dann kam der Kontroll-Anruf. Die Damme hat mir auch alles noch mal erklärt mit den 49,50euro, Kündigung und und und. Erst heute habe ich im Internet Informationen über die Firma gesucht und auf diese Seite bin ich gestossen. Das war Überaschung! 

Meine große Bitte an alle ist: 
!!!!!!!!Könnte mir jemand sagen wie die Geschichte endet?????!!!!!!!!

Was soll ich jetzt machen? Wenn das Geld abgebucht wird zurückholen? Klar! Wir haben nur Angst was dann... Mahnbescheid?


----------



## dater (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*



> Was soll ich jetzt machen? Wenn das Geld abgebucht wird zurückholen? Klar! Wir haben nur Angst was dann... Mahnbescheid?


Ich würde erstmal zurückbuchen und sehen was passiert.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Sehe ich genauso. Zurückbuchen, und fertig.

Wenn am Telefon keine Zusage zur Teilnahme gegeben wurde, dann gibt es keinen wirksamen Vertrag. Also auch keine Grundlage für irgendeine Forderung. Punkt.

Alles andere ist dann Privatvergnügen des ehrenwerten "Unternehmens". Selbst, wenn ein Inkassobüro oder ein Anwalt 20 Briefe mit Goldrand und Siegellack schreibt: die Forderung ist immer noch unbegründet. Basta.

Mahnbescheid ist ebenfalls deren Privatvergnügen. Den müssen die in Vorleistung bezahlen, und wenn Ihr dem Mahnbescheid widersprecht, kriegen die immer noch nix von Euch.
Siehe auch:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Danach könnten die nur noch vor Gericht gehen. Und? Mit welcher Grundlage?
Da ist noch nicht mal irgendein dünnes Eis, auf dem sie wandeln könnten. Da ist nur Brackwasser.

Also: die können Euch da, wo der Affe keine Haare hat.


----------



## bulinka71 (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Wo ich aber das Problem sehe ist dass, wie schon in einem Fall hier vorgekommen ist, das Gespräch (klar auf mein Wunsch und zu meiner Sicherheit) aufgenommen wurde. Jetzt ist die Frage wie sie die Aufnahme montieren... dass sie meine Zustimmung trotz meinem NEIN haben. Es würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand melden würde der die Geschichte beendet hat. Geld werde ich auf jeden Fall zurückbuchen lassen und dann... abwarten.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Das sehe ich doch als sehr hypothetisch an. 


Wenn Du der Aufzeichnung nicht vorher zugestimmt hast, dann hätte sich das "Unternehmen" strafbar gemacht gemäß § 201 StGB (Verletzung der Vertraulichkeit des Wortes).

Eine "zusammengeschusterte" Aufzeichnung dürfte im Streitfall einer technischen Überprüfung durch einen Gutachter wohl nicht standhalten. Die Rechtsfolgen daraus wären dann für das "Unternehmen" fatal...

Demzufolge ist uns sowas auch noch nie untergekommen.

Also. Locker bleiben! :sun:


----------



## langer51 (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Hab in den letzten Tagen täglich bis zu 10 Anrufe bekommen, OHNE Rufnummer.
meist wurde aufgelegt (Werkshalle/Strassenverkehr)
Ich melde mich auch grundsätzlich mit meinem Nachnamen (als Kind so gelernt *g*)
Jedenfalls legte der Anrufer IMMER auf.

Heute wurde ich dann in ein Gespräch verwickelt.
A = Anruferin... I = ich
A: "Spreche ich mit Hernn [Vorname] [Nachname] ?"
I: "Worum gehts denn gute Frau?"
A:"Ich rufe an im Auftrag von Tipp 200... blablabla"
A:" Möchten Sie ihren Vertrag mit uns verlängern oder wollen sie kündigen?"
I: "Ich möchte kündigen ... sofern überhaupt irgendein Vertrag zwischen uns besteht!"
NEIN... ich hatte mit Sicherheit seit Jahren keinen Vertrag mit solchen Brüdern und Schwestern !!!
A: "Sie möchten kündigen hab ich das richtig verstanden??"

Ich hab daraufhin aufgelegt,
denn die einzig passende Antwort wäre ein klares "JA" gewesen.
Viele Menschen gehen ans Telefon und sagen ein fragendes "JA".
Ich melde mich immer mit Namen.
Dann das Gespräch das man offensichtlich zu einem "JA" meinerseits formen wollte.
Ich vermute das hier das "JA" als Berechtigung zur Abbuchung und als Vertragsgrundlage gewertet wird.

Ich hasse dieses Pack !
Und an die Leute die dort arbeiten weil das Arbeitsamt sie hingeschickt hat: ZEIGT EURE CHEFS EINFACH AN !!! 
Ihr seid zwar verpflichtet zu arbeiten, aber nicht verpflichtet Ungesetzliches zu tun !
Danke für dei Aufmerksamkeit.
Marc Siegel


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*



langer51 schrieb:


> Ich vermute das hier das "JA" als Berechtigung zur Abbuchung und als Vertragsgrundlage gewertet wird.


Siegel! Gut aufgepaßt, 1 setzen!

Es soll technische Möglichkeiten geben, insbesondere beim Qualitycall, bei dem der Voicerecord manipuliert wird. Der Bank gegenüber kann damit anschließend vorgegaukelt werden, dass das Einverständnis des Kontoinhabers zur Lastschrift vorliegt und somit erlischt auch dessen (weil, seine Stimme wurde ja aufgenommen) Lastschriftrückbuchungsrecht. Dass sowas nicht geht, haben heute einige Callcenterbetreiber in RLP wieder erfahren.

Außerdem hat der Gesetzgeber anscheinend nachgelegt. Demnach muss wohl ab 2010 immer eine schriftliche Bestätigung zum Lastschrifteinzug vorgelegt werden, was zahlreiche Caller wieder zum Arbeitsamt treiben wird - aber die sind da ja eh zumeinst schon, da überwiegend nur als Minijober angestellt.


----------



## langer51 (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Ich hasse dieses PACK die bettelarme "Mitarbeiter" einstellen die dann ehrliche Leute abzocken.
Mach sowas mal ner Omma klar.... 
Und dann kannst nichtmal zurückbuchen... seeeehr clever.
Da muss man sich nicht wundern wenn die Kriminalität steigt.
in der Schule wurde mir vor 15 Jahren ein russisches Maschinengewehr samt Munition angeboten. Ich hab dankend abgelehnt. SO EIN SCHITT ! *gg*
M.S.


----------



## trialer2104 (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Hallo!

Ich habe heute einen Brief von Top 200 bekommen in dem mein vollständiger Name und meine Kontodaten standen.
Mein Vertrag den ich niemals abgeschlossen habe , würde am 15.3. anfangen und es würde mich doch jeden monat rund 50 € kosten.
Habe natürlich sofort bei der Service-Hotline angerufen und gefragt was das soll und das ich mich nicht angemeldet habe.
Die Dame hatte gemeint, dass Sie das mit ihrem Berater abklären müsste und sie hätte mich jetzt erstmal storniert und wird das angebliche Telefongespräch nochmal anhören um zu schauen ob ich gesagt habe dass ich dort mitmachen möchte.
Habe gerade aber auch gelesen dass das mitschneiden von Telefongesprächen nur erlaubt ist wenn der Angerufene somit ich zugesprochen hätte......

Würde gerne wissen was ich jetzt tun soll.

MFG Thomas


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*



trialer2104 schrieb:


> Würde gerne wissen was ich jetzt tun soll.



Tee machen. :sun:

Und in der nächsten Zeit besonders sorgfältig die Kontoauszüge kontrollieren.
Wenn Geld abgebucht wird: Lastschrift rückbuchen lassen.


----------



## langer51 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*



> Tee machen. :sun:


 

Jaaaahaahahahaaa ! der is geil 
Nein is echt so... die haben nix in der Hand.
Man könnte sie sogar verklagen, wie oben angesprochen weil die ja UNERLAUBT offensichtlich die Telefonate mitschneiden.
Aber so kommt halt ab und an bissel kostenloses Papiermaterial ins Haus um den Ofen anzumachen....:-p
Marc


----------



## regina1963 (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*


Hallöchen!Auch bei mir hat diese Firma  Top 200 vorige Woche angerufen,fragte mich dieser blöde Kerl,ob ich verlägern würde das Gewinnspiel oder ob er meine Daten löschen soll.Ich würde dann noch Geld zurückerstattet bekommen,sagte er,da ich ja auch eine Geldzurückgaratie mit abgeschlossen hätte,würde ich 49.50 zurückerstattet bekommen.und dasKuriose an der Sache ist,die hatten schon vorher meine Kontodaten.
Jetzt kam gestern ein Schreiben,das sie ab 1.03.2009 49.50 von meinem Konto abbuchen wollen.So eine Bagage.Habe heute den Widerruf per Einschreiben mit Rückschein abgeschickt.
Bin nun mal gespannt,was darraus wird.
Mit meinem Bankberater habe ich heute morgen schon gesprochen,falls noch was abgebucht wird von denen wird sofort erine Rückbuchung veranlasst.
Diese Dubiöse Firma dreht alles um,die machen einfach einen Vertrag darraus.
Lg Regina:wall::wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*



regina1963 schrieb:


> Diese Dubiöse Firma dreht alles um,die machen einfach einen Vertrag daraus.
> Lg Regina:wall::wall:



Die meinen nur, sie könnten einen Vertrag daraus drehen. Das ist zunächst mal nur deren abenteuerliche Rechtsmeinung, nicht aber bereits eine Tatsache.

Kategorie:Telefon-Spam - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Genervter (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Auch ich werde seit tagen von gewinnspiel Callcentern anrufen. Ich müsste für meine 6 monatige Kündigung zustimmen oder sie schicken mir eine Vertragsverlängerung zu. In beiden Fällen müsste ich zahlen. Ich habe denen schon dutzendmal gesagt das ich nicht teilgenommen habe und bei denen mich nie angemeldet habe. Er sagte mir er habe alle meine Daten im Computer, ich sage ihm das das Datenklau sei und er möge mir Firmennamen und Telefonnummer geben, damit ich einen Rechtsanwalt anschalten könne, darauf drohte er mir ,er würde auch einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten , mir die Vertragsverlängerug zuschicken und das Geld von meinem Konto abbuchen. Ich sagte ihm ich würde das überprüfen und zurückbuchen lassen, darauf meinte er damit hätte ich kein Erfolg und würde Mahnbescheide der Inkasso bekommen, darauf wollte ich nochmals den Firmennamen und Telefonr.haben, darauf sagte er erbost er schickt mir die Vertragsverlängerung zu und ich würde vom Anwalt hören und legte auf. Was sollich tun , bsw. wie soll ich mich verhalten?

Die 2.Masche ist , es ruft jemand vom Gewinnspielservice bei meiner Frau an und fragt ob ich da bin, wenn sie ja sagt , sagen sie ,sie melden sich später noch mal und legen auf.

3. Masche , Anruf ,wenn ich mich mit Namen nenne , wird aufgelegt.

Es nervt gewaltig, das geht jetzt seit 12 Tagen so.:wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Auch hier wieder - bitte lesen:
Kategorie:Telefon-Spam - Antispam Wiki

Wenn unberechtigt vom Konto abgebucht wird:


Von der Bank zurückbuchen lassen
Auskunft einholen, welche Bank abgebucht hat
Beschwerde bei der abbuchenden Bank über den unseriösen Kontoinhaber


----------



## DykeNE (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*

Hallo

Habe gerade einen Anruf vom CallCenter erhalten die Nummer lautet : 06950882998 Kann man damit was Anfangen ???

Die Frau am Tele hat schnell gesprochen und mich gefragt wegen GewinnSpiel und Beendigen ( wenn nicht dann ) und das mit dem Abbuchen usw.... Kennt Ihr doch.

Darauf sagte Ich Ihr das Ich die Masche bereits kenne die Sie Abziehen.

Sie meinte daraufhin - Wir buchen ihnen dann 49,95 Euro vom Konto ab und hat direkt Aufgelegt.

Was soll ich davon halten ?? Habe ihr keinerlei Daten geben !!! Wenn doch was kommen sollte Buche ich es Zurück =)) Die können mich mal.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,

DykeNE


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*



DykeNE schrieb:


> Habe ihr keinerlei Daten geben


Die hat sie ja schon! Beobachte mal dein Konto hinsichtlich so einer Abbuchung.


----------



## DykeNE (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Tip 200 Gewinnspiel CallCenter Anruf was tuen !?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Die hat sie ja schon! Beobachte mal dein Konto hinsichtlich so einer Abbuchung.


 
Hy

Das werde ich auch hab ja OnlineBanking kann jederzeit Aktuell nachgucken. Was sie wusste ist mein Name hat mich auch gefragt Spreche ich mit .... / .... ??? Hab nur JA gesagt und worum es geht !? Darauf hin fing sie an. 

bye


----------

